# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Server per Counter Strike

## the_dark

hey peoples ku mund te fus ip te CUNTER STRIKE per te luajtum me dike tjeter ne inetrnet.E kam kerkuar po as qe me shkon mendja fare ku mund ti fus
a mund te me ndihmoje njeri??????

----------


## by_durrsaku

> hey peoples ku mund te fus ip te CUNTER STRIKE per te luajtum me dike tjeter ne inetrnet.E kam kerkuar po as qe me shkon mendja fare ku mund ti fus
> a mund te me ndihmoje njeri??????


hap CS--favorites--add server  jep ip 192.168........nje ok kaq ishte.

----------


## by_durrsaku

se harrova dicka
hap CS-find servers--favorites--add server dhe jep ip 192.168.......ok ne fund

----------


## the_dark

rrofsh lal me ke bo pune

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> hap CS-find servers--favorites--add server dhe jep ip 192.168.......ok ne fund


 mund ta shkruash te plote pergjigjen pa perdorur ...........
mund te me thuash ndonje ip per te luajtuar ne internet 
a eshte e vlefshme kjo pergjigje per counter-strike non steam

----------


## Gerdi

do ju jap un nje server ku luajne ca lojtare te mir CS dhe ku luaj ne i her un CS kur skam ca te bej sa ta gjej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ehehehhe gerdi ... E ke myt. Kur ta gjesh ti ate serverin ku luajne ate lojtaret e mire, e kan lene CS te gjithe  :ngerdheshje: ...

Ore kush do te luaje ne internet te futet tek */connect azteca.rdsnet.ro [ 1.5 ]...* ose /connect *azteca2.rdsnet.ro [1.6]:*

Ose ndonjeri qe do te beje 1 vs 1 te me jape nje MP dhe e bejm nje loj  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Get-oar

hey njerz per me gjet servera e shkruni wwgametracker.com ka sa te dush e per me downlad cs hyni te www.kujtesa.com\cs\ tung

----------


## Get-oar

ne fund enter

----------


## atger1

ju lutem ma shpjegon dot pse kur une hedh serverin ne cs ai thote se eshte gabim ju lutem me ndihmoni

----------


## Bledari

kot me ju pyt, une e kam pas dit por kam vite qe nuk luj me, si eshte ajo komanda qe heq ate kohen kur fillon loja qe eshte 5 sekonda si hiqet ajo?

----------


## Force-Intruder

mp_freezetime 0  Hi Brother  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bledari

> mp_freezetime 0  Hi Brother


hahahaha me knaqe, mendoja qe e kishe harru CS  :ngerdheshje: 

Uroj qe tjesh mire dhe fat e mbaresi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## argjenddre

servera shqiptar ktu

http://www.gametracker.com/search/cs/AL/

----------

